# Thread?



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

When I click on a post, is there a way to have the 'last' page of the post come up first?


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 31, 2008)

Dunno, but if you click on that little blue down arrow, directly to the left of the thread title...
You go directly to the last unread post in the thread. 

If you click on the little blue arrow directly to the right of the name of the last person to post in the thread....
You go directly to the last post of the thread.

I like the arrows.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Luvs, look at the top of the page on the blue tool bar.  Click on "User CP."

When you get there, look on the left and scroll down to the "Edit Options" tab.  Click on it.

Go to "Thread Display Options," then to "Thread Display Mode" near the bottom.  Choose "Linear - Newest First."  Save your edit and you'll get the newest post first.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

It worked! Thank you!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Great!  I'm always happy to help.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

It also works if you go over to the last post column and click on the > (by the name and time of the last person that posted in the thread) and it will take you to the last post of the thread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 31, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> It also works if you go over to the last post column and click on the > (by the name and time of the last person that posted in the thread) and it will take you to the last post of the thread.



That's what I was going to say too!


----------



## Glorie (Dec 31, 2008)

That would be great!  I'm always confusing myself as to where my messages are getting in here lol


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> That's what I was going to say too!



G33k h3r3.


----------

